# What is your fave scent?



## Ragdoll (Mar 30, 2015)

What are some of your favourite scents? also might use this thread as a ref when im buying lotions and air fresheners in the future.

i personally like the smell of fire, wood or old wood (like the basement smell), old books, candy apple, vanilla, and pear.




if there is already a similar thread, pls let me know.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 30, 2015)

Wood
Baked goods
Most fruity sprays/candles
Melting butter in a saucepan on the stove
Bacon
Popcorn
Gasoline


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 30, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> *Gasoline*



i kinda like this scent too haha


----------



## GumCat (Mar 30, 2015)

Stepping into a donut shop and smelling fresh coffee.
Smelling gas on a cold day (idk why)
Wood fire (similar to you guys)


----------



## tumut (Mar 30, 2015)

laundry fresh out of the dryer, and grass


----------



## Saylor (Mar 30, 2015)

I really love the smell of the earth after it rains, books, burning wood, seawater, coconut, and I'm not sure what it is but the way the air smells during autumn.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 30, 2015)

Popcorn and rain. Not together though.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 30, 2015)

Any scent that can make me think of a warmly-lit cabin or an vintage chateau ranks well in my wind. So pretty much in the same realm as yourself with the woods, old books, lightly-scented potpourri, apple-scented firewood, things in that realm.

As for lotions and air fresheners, I will generally gear myself towards lightly-scented things that have woody notes in it and just the slightest note of something sweet. I used to work at Bath and body works, best place for starting-out scent lovers, and there's this scent called Noir that has some of the key notes that you like. If I remember it has black cardamom which has this spicy, not-too-sweet tone, smoky vanilla, and a tab of musk; very masculine scent. I haven't shopped around for scented anything in awhile but I really should.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 30, 2015)

Summer (in the evening)
Rain
Early morning
My house
My blankets
Laundry detergent
Cotton candy


----------



## boujee (Mar 30, 2015)

Dunkin's Doughtnuts coffee
Fresh clean clothes 


My weird scent is the smell of gasoline at a gas station


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 30, 2015)

Berries or soap (Irish Spring and Softsoap)


----------



## Yuni (Mar 30, 2015)

The streets of Kamakura. 
The air was so clean and fresh that you could pick up the scent of flowers as you were walking along <3

It was wonderful~


----------



## Hirosuka (Mar 30, 2015)

cherry blossoms ; the smell of a guys hoodie ; vanilla ; this probably won't make sense to anyone, but the smell of a bookstore or library. Typical book worm >~< and about the hoodie- it just makes me feel warm inside like his cologne and everythingg;u;


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 30, 2015)

Hirosuka said:


> cherry blossoms ; the smell of a guys hoodie ; vanilla ; *this probably won't make sense to anyone, but the smell of a bookstore or library.* Typical boom worm >~< and about the hoodie- it just makes me feel warm inside like his cologne and everythingg;u;



this makes perfect sense because i love those scents too ^.^


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't like floral scents. I like warm scents that remind you of baking. Vanilla scents, sugar scents. My all time favorite is Vanilla Bean Noel at Bath and Body. Smells like cupcakes.


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 31, 2015)

Off the top of my head, chocolate, citrus, books, pine trees after a rain, good cheese, good mangoes, freshly cooked seafood...


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 31, 2015)

Vanilla extract. This is the only scent that matters.

I do like the smell of fruity taffy, though. It's nice.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Mar 31, 2015)

The scent of oranges, and that smell when you open up a new game's case.


----------



## graciegrace (Mar 31, 2015)

New car, fresh linen, the smell of both old and new books, and old spice c:


----------



## oreo (Mar 31, 2015)

Skyhook said:


> laundry fresh out of the dryer, and grass


This, the aroma of rain, my boyfriend' sweat, new books, and burning hickory (wood).


----------



## oath2order (Mar 31, 2015)

Sandalwood, pine,  beach


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

The cologne called Curve
Cotton candy
Cinnamon rolls
"Tropical" scented things
the scent of my boyfriend
Fresh laundry
Peppermint scent


----------



## Brielle (Mar 31, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Gasoline



Yep.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

all these scents sound great ;o

except maybe grass, i have a feeling im allergic to that.. parks arent rlly for me haha.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 31, 2015)

Laundry, almond milk, and pears.


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Sandalwood



curious how this smells like!


----------



## WonderK (Mar 31, 2015)

Outside after a fresh rain and the smell of honey.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Mar 31, 2015)

Okay, so you know that smell when you light a match and then blow it out? Idk why but it's like favorite, I think its the smell of sulfur....
& On a less weird note, Lilac is good too. XD


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 31, 2015)

the smell of vanilla beans, love it when i bake and it scents the whole house


----------



## doveling (Mar 31, 2015)

vanilla
orange
peach
peppermint

hmm


----------



## Javocado (Mar 31, 2015)

*top 5:
*


----------



## Bon Bonne (Mar 31, 2015)

above all else, rose. I LOVE anything that is rose scented... need some good rose body spray... ;__;
pretty much anything sweet that _isn't_ vanilla
bacon
citrus


----------



## pippy1994 (Mar 31, 2015)

I love the smell of rain





Shimmer said:


> Wood
> Gasoline



haha I'm guilty of this as well.


----------



## nammie (Mar 31, 2015)

I really like the scent of fruits, esp citrus, peach and lychee scents 
my fav scented products are hanae mori's butterfly and tony moly's peach moisturizer!! I think the fresh sugar lychee perfume smells really nice too 
oh and I also like the smell of fresh laundry!!

On the other hand I can't stand most flowery scents and colognes lol


----------



## Jamborenium (Mar 31, 2015)

New car smell
freshly lit matches
Garlic bread
burning wood.
play-dough


----------



## HeyPatience (Mar 31, 2015)

I really enjoy the scent of rain, clean linen, apple pie, blueberries, ocean air, Yankee Candles vanilla cupcake, and my boyfriends cologne


----------



## Moddie (Mar 31, 2015)

My second favourite scent is that of pine needles. It's oddly nostalgic to me. (I'm not going to share my favourite scent because it's weird.) Some other scents I like include: mint, fire, petrichor (the smell after it rains), burning wax, garlic, cinnamon, oranges, and lavender.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 31, 2015)

I have lots, but my current fave is raspberry with cocoa, desperately need to get a candle of it! <3


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 31, 2015)

Javocado said:


> *top 5:
> *
> View attachment 88569



is that a burnt pancake...

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait no a burnt tortilla?


----------



## Javocado (Mar 31, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> is that a burnt pancake...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait no a burnt tortilla?



Yes, I can confirm burnt tortilla.
I just love the aroma, it's absolutely heavenly.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 31, 2015)

Javocado said:


>



I'm disappointed in you, Jav. 

I have too many fav's to list but I guess a top one for me is anything coconut. Someone buy me the coconut leaves candle from Bath & Body PLS kthnx


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

I Always liked the smell of mowed grass, especially on a rainy day. But I played a lot of football so I`m biased. I also like the smell of pine and lavender.


----------



## Franny (Mar 31, 2015)

gasoline 
also this fancy perfume my mom has like acqua di gioio or some fancy stuff like that idfk it just smells nice


----------



## Shax (Mar 31, 2015)

Clean linen. I like mild scents.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 31, 2015)

Ohhhh you done it now.

In terms of perfume notes: grapefruit, almond (dry and marzipan-like, not cherry-almond... bleh), peach, plum, raspberry, pear, cherry blossom, freesia, gardenia, heather, lily of the valley (fav flower!), lotus, magnolia, orchid, violet, waterlily, tiare flower, tuberose, frangipani, tonka bean, vanilla, sandalwood, patchouli (in very small amounts), amber, incense notes... okay I'mma stop with this bit tho or we'd be here forever

Otherwise, I really love the smell of freshly-peeled oranges. I've never been able to find that perfectly replicated in perfume form or I'd probably bathe in it tbqh. Also love the smell of cut apples, red meat as it's cooking, strawberries right after you bite into them... cake or cookies baking... cotton candy... popcorn... lmao so many are food related

Also love the way winter smells. Just... that biting cold, dead-earth kind of smell. And the way a florist's shop smells is always great, too! All those dewy flowers ♥



ReXyx3 said:


> Okay, so you know that smell when you light a match and then blow it out? Idk why but it's like favorite, I think its the smell of sulfur....
> & On a less weird note, Lilac is good too. XD



I know what you mean! I adore both of these. I always thought sulfur was equated with the smell of like... rotting eggs though, so I hope that's not it, lmao


----------



## lutrea (Mar 31, 2015)

My favorite scents to wear are fruity/flowery~
I like mangoes, pomegranates, and basically everything they have at victoria's secret. c:

My favorite candle scents are pumpkins and warm autumn spices.

I also really enjoy the smell of fresh cut grass, the smell before rain, and gasoline. looool


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

I totally forgot glue. I had my nose so often in the glue bottles at school, I often got warned. The smell of a feshlit match btw is also lovely. But yeah, glue. 

Explains a lot maybe. Ah well.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 31, 2015)

damn lets see uh
- clean laundry
- mowed grass
- chai tea
- right-after-a-rainfall
- cantaloupe​
dumb stuff like that. also fajita


----------



## badcrumbs (Mar 31, 2015)

"Velvety and thorny, flirting with hemp and vetiver roots. The scent is flowery, developed on a rose note with a narcotic hemp twist."

Yesssss.


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2015)

musky horse.
UH no but i like
vanilla
lanudry soap
rubbing alchol
wet rocks/ right after it rains.
i like that last one so much that when i was like 5-8 i used to lick rocks
what is wrong with me


----------



## desy (Mar 31, 2015)

I like anything water-y, I guess. Rain, mist, ocean, all those sorts of scents.


----------



## valval (Mar 31, 2015)

Rosemary-mint is my favourite. Otherwise "nature" smells - things that are too floral or sweet give me headaches. I love the smell of things like bay, fir/pines, juniper, basil, thyme, the air in the mountains, or by a clear, clean sea or lake.


----------



## honeymoo (Mar 31, 2015)

raspberry, but like not actual raspberry, like raspberry scented things, grapefruit too, rose, cotton, raspberry-vanilla, plum, i love  a lot of scents.


----------



## Improv (Mar 31, 2015)

Peach, vanilla, and cinnamon are my favorites omg I could drown in peach scented lotion and I would be okay with it.


----------



## deerui (Mar 31, 2015)

I really like 

-banana
-wild berry cheesecake scented candle wax cubes
a lot of other things i dont remember


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 31, 2015)

Bath & Body Works has a scent called "Watermelon Lemonade" and it's smells soooo good. I have it as an air freshener in my car.


----------



## Joy (Mar 31, 2015)

Fresh clean clothes
New car
New shoes
Gasoline
Argan oil shampoos
Air freshener
Wood


----------



## Tao (Mar 31, 2015)

I like the smell of petrol. I don't know why, I just do.


----------



## CR33P (Mar 31, 2015)

green tea


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 31, 2015)

I love the smell of rain. I also love floral and flowery scented things, specially Lavender, Chamomile, and Roses.

I also love the smell of a forest rich in decaying leaves, dirt, and fresh air. And I love the smell of the sea... though I've only experienced it once in my life so far.


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 31, 2015)

Bread baking, bacon frying, fried onions and hamburgers in the open air (carnival) ... A brand new puppy's breath, freshly mown grass, and for perfume - Sunflowers by Elizabeth Arden ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## The Pennifer (Mar 31, 2015)

Weird ... Double posted! Lol


----------



## Aryxia (Apr 1, 2015)

In perfumes I like the smell of citric fruits and light floral scents~  I also like slightly musky smells. As for random things, I love the following scents:
-Old books
-Rain, and the world after it rains
-Baked goods
-The lingering scent of cigarette smoke, oddly enough. I hate smelling it in excess, but if you get just a whiff of it it's awesome
-Burning wood
-Coffee


----------



## Punchyleaf (Apr 1, 2015)

Vanilla. Vanilla is always my number one.
Other than that, Cherries, or CHRISTMAS Cookies are great to me lol.


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus (Apr 1, 2015)

Well, when it comes to things like air fresheners and such, I like the more 'herbal' scents with my top favorite being something with cinnamon in it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Apr 1, 2015)

Peach-mango does it for me. Anything food really b;


----------



## mahoumaki (Apr 1, 2015)

vanilla, cinnamon
baked goods like apple pie etc, but not as a candle!! it smells too chemical
the smell of rain, anything humid-like
the smell of a forest
fresh n clean clothes
COFFEE, freshly brewed


----------



## Miaa (Apr 1, 2015)

I love musky smells & mahogany teakwood candles or
wall plug-ins from B&BW are the bomb dot com ​


----------



## Gomi (Apr 2, 2015)

laundry smell is the best omg.


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 2, 2015)

bae

seriously though, citrus smelling things are nice, along with that woodstove smell


----------



## Kissyme100 (Apr 2, 2015)

Clean towels 
Vanilla
Peach
And Only Me Passion. (Perfume)


----------



## Prabha (Apr 2, 2015)

GASOLINE.

cmon there has to be someone else out there that feels this way


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 2, 2015)

Prabha said:


> GASOLINE.
> 
> cmon there has to be someone else out there that feels this way



Ohhh gooodd nooo, no...nooooo


----------



## cannedcommunism (Apr 2, 2015)

Sunscreen
Chocolate
Pets
Baked goods
Bonfires
Bacon
Pizza
Gas stations
Chlorine
New York City
CHEEESE
Rain
Whatever it smells like on a summer morning when you can't sleep in so you just take a walk outside and HOOOOLLLLY CRAP this is the best feeling ever I should do this every morning
Summer nights when that smell comes back.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 3, 2015)

So I mean for everybody on here check out this site. They have perfume for every smell, gasoline, old books, sun screen, pipe smoke, fresh cut grass, CRAYONS! Yeah, it's pretty rad. I bought my sister the old book scent and I love it, it's a musky vanilla smell, which is accurate because old decaying books create "vanilin" or however it's called, which is similar to vanilla. It smells SO GOOD! I really want to get a collection of the strange scents that I like so I can just sniff 'em all the time!


----------



## hzl (Apr 3, 2015)

coconut or cinnamon
*edit actually have a candle at the moment that is coconut and vanilla which is quite nice


----------



## EconomicPig (Apr 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So I mean for everybody on here check out this site. They have perfume for every smell, gasoline, old books, sun screen, pipe smoke, fresh cut grass, CRAYONS! Yeah, it's pretty rad. I bought my sister the old book scent and I love it, it's a musky vanilla smell, which is accurate because old decaying books create "vanilin" or however it's called, which is similar to vanilla. It smells SO GOOD! I really want to get a collection of the strange scents that I like so I can just sniff 'em all the time!



where is the site


----------



## mdchan (Apr 3, 2015)

-A&D ointment (no clue why)
-Lavender
-Rain
-Oranges
-Fireplace fires
- ...and for some reason, I like the smell of skunk.  I've never been skunked, and it might change drastically if I ever am, but I oddly enough like the smell.

I'm sure there are others, but those are the ones which come to my mind first.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 3, 2015)

anything with a lavender scent, it's very soothing.


----------



## hzl (Apr 3, 2015)

EconomicPig said:


> where is the site


it's here http://www.demeterfragrance.com/


----------



## Tommi (Apr 3, 2015)

Cigarettes, whiskey, leather and cologne.


----------



## Blaise2003 (Apr 3, 2015)

Cut grass, chocolate, cookies, perfume, mint.


----------



## ganondork (Apr 22, 2015)

Coffee, lavender, cherry blossoms, and vanilla c:


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 22, 2015)

I love sweet smells, like vanilla, cookies, cinnamon, and cloves


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 22, 2015)

Coffee, fresh baked cookies, gain detergent, vanilla, and my husband's body spray.


----------



## StrawberryCream (Apr 22, 2015)

I love the smell of coffee and melted chocolate.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 22, 2015)

Apples, vanilla, clean laundry, chocolate chip cookies fresh out of the oven, my boyfriends Ferrari cologne, cinnamon, and ocean air


----------



## Reenhard (Apr 22, 2015)

Coffeeeee~


----------



## piichinu (Apr 22, 2015)

cOTTON CANDY


----------



## Android (Apr 22, 2015)

I love the smell of wasabi for some reason. Don't really love the taste.


----------



## mob (Apr 22, 2015)

pomegranate


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 22, 2015)

Lavender and sandalwood.


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 22, 2015)

pull up to the station, get out my car, and take a huge whiff of gasoline! don't judge...


----------



## kikiiii (Apr 22, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> pull up to the station, get out my car, and take a huge whiff of gasoline! don't judge...



oh god im so glad im not the only one. i love the smell of gasoline its so weirD

i also like the scent of coconut, lavender, & baked bread


----------



## Llust (Apr 22, 2015)

The smell of a library is probably one of my favorites. I feel like this would be seen as weird, but I love reading in general and forgetting about reality, which is what connects to libraries. To add onto that, fresh laundry, perfume and baked food


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 22, 2015)

Gasoline and Chlorine...don't judge xD


----------



## rariorana (Apr 22, 2015)

Melon!


----------



## Astro Cake (Apr 22, 2015)

Rice being cooked.


----------



## rariorana (Apr 22, 2015)

Astro Cake said:


> Rice being cooked.



Oh, that is a good one. Especially if it's basmati rice.


----------



## penguins (Apr 22, 2015)

coffee and mints


----------



## Raffy (Apr 22, 2015)

TFW when you walk into starbucks and take a big whiff of the store 

 starbucks makes me happy


----------



## Ichigo. (Apr 22, 2015)

that stress relieving candle from bath and body works and also sparkling icicles. candles


----------



## piichinu (Apr 23, 2015)

wipe n clear wipes


----------



## Katattacc (Apr 23, 2015)

old books


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 23, 2015)

cinnamon buns

and when people fry things


----------



## ATotsSpot (Apr 23, 2015)

Noiru said:


> cinnamon buns
> 
> and when people fry things



This made me think of another smell I love....fresh garlic and onions sauteing in a pan.


----------



## Flowergender (Apr 28, 2015)

Rain, worn books, cinnamon, cut grass


----------



## sizzles (Apr 28, 2015)

Coffee, freshly cut grass, bacon, hot-cross buns and pine trees are probably my favourites


----------



## Lock (Apr 28, 2015)

Whenever Bath and Body Works has anything with black chamomile especially the stuff in the picture. 

I also like tropical scents. If something has the word Carribean I will more than likely love it. 

Febreeze also has a candle that's called Birchwood Teak that I love and Yankee Candles has the best sugar cookie candle ever.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a couple.  Cinnamon and vanilla, coffee, and incense.


----------



## ThatLancer (Apr 28, 2015)

Any kind of bread baking, lavender, lily of the valley, burning firewood... a lot of things, really.


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 28, 2015)

also love the smell of burning laptops. mmmmmm


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Apr 28, 2015)

artisanal chocolate


----------



## Kailah (Apr 28, 2015)

french fries aah


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Apr 29, 2015)

Apple&Cinnamon anything or Lemon tea UwU


----------



## eggs (Apr 29, 2015)

i love the scent of clean clothes, laundry detergent, french vanilla, fabuloso (lavender), roses, and popcorn.
i also like the way books smell, but i find it a bit odd.

- - - Post Merge - - -



ATotsSpot said:


> This made me think of another smell I love....fresh garlic and onions sauteing in a pan.



oh yes, garlic. garlic powder, garlic frying, cutting garlic -- everything.
it smells amazing. that's probably because i'm used to having it in a lot of my dishes though.


----------



## Quill (Apr 29, 2015)

Lavender + Tonka smells amazing. 

But anything vanilla with a bit of spice added is my favourite. Vanilla chai wins hands down.


----------



## Geoni (Apr 29, 2015)

Gasoline, fresh cut grass, the smell of someone nextdoor having a barbecue and making me jealous.


----------



## Hazelnut (Apr 29, 2015)

Pages of old books, vanilla, jasmine, roses, coconut, morning in a bakery, pine trees, the ocean...

Anything that takes me back to another place I used to live or have visited. I love being reminded of other countries and old homes.


----------



## Swagone (Apr 29, 2015)

believe it or not, but car gas.


----------



## NyanLolita23 (Apr 29, 2015)

Pure Paradise from bath and body works, I think is what it's called.  I only like the lotion, though, the spray smells way too sweet and the shower gel is... well, shower gel.  Actually, after smelling it again, the shower gel smells like really _really_ sweet sour patch kids.

And then lavender.  I frickin' _love_ lavender.


----------



## chronic (Aug 26, 2015)

coconut flesh


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 26, 2015)

Orange and cinnamon
Basil
Burning wood... Well depends on the type
The smell of fall... But like only when it's dry and crisp because uh the weather is pretty bipolar where I live and we have some weird falls that can be humid but also cold and just weird? Idk
Most other herbs... Basil in particular just stands out
Food in general
And yeah... Gasoline.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 26, 2015)

I like the smells of different fruits like mango and peach. I also really like vanilla. flowers like jasmine smells nice I guess
I'm really not a big fan of perfume because I have allergies


----------



## Kess (Aug 26, 2015)

Vanilla,  frosting, the smell of tape,  rubber, gardenia,  orange, lemon,  cinnamon, new car, fresh cut grass,  ocean/beach,  chicken, so on and so on! Lol


----------



## Kuroh (Aug 26, 2015)

cinnamon bread is my favorite scent ever


----------



## riummi (Aug 26, 2015)

peach, milk tea, citrus, dinner made by my mom, spearmint and lavender lotion


----------



## aericell (Aug 26, 2015)

Lavender & Jasmine. I don't really like fruity or candy scents.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 26, 2015)

Anything fruity and sweet with a hint of floral


----------



## jiny (Aug 26, 2015)

A new house smell

my weird scent is the smell of sharpies idk why


----------



## TarzanGirl (Aug 26, 2015)

Gardenia and plumeria


----------



## Beardo (Aug 26, 2015)

My blankets/pillow

Like they just smell good

Also, my baby blanket, which is in a box (in pieces because it fell apart) smells so good.


----------



## MissLily123 (Aug 26, 2015)

The smell of pine trees is amazing to me


----------



## ams (Aug 26, 2015)

There's this ice cream shop in my city that smells like actual cold, delicious heaven.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 27, 2015)

*top 5:*
-el dank
-the smell of a burnt tortilla 
-pine sol
-that young cherry scent after a car wash
-my farts after i eat eggs


----------



## celestialprince (Aug 27, 2015)

The smell of rain is amazing!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't know, I guess cooked meat with some sweet sauce.


----------



## wassop (Aug 27, 2015)

vanilla , lavender , baby powder , clean linen , rain


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Aug 27, 2015)

Roses. It's really hard to find perfume or lotion that has just a rose scent. They always mix it with something else. And when I do find some, it's really expensive.

Lilac is my second favorite scent.

Pine. I have a pine candle burning right now.

Cedar.


----------



## jiny (Aug 27, 2015)

actually my favorite scent is CLEAN LINEN. I LOVE IT


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 27, 2015)

Rain and Vanilla.


----------



## Brad (Aug 27, 2015)

Wet pavement on a hot day, and gasoline.


----------



## sleepel (Aug 27, 2015)

Cookies baking in the oven


----------



## piichinu (Aug 28, 2015)

when u smell a mans colon


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 28, 2015)

Cinnamon everything.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 28, 2015)

The smell of dead leaves, attics, fresh rain, food cooking like my grandma's house, and smoke.


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 28, 2015)

Brownies
Cinnamon
Vanilla Extract
Duck Donuts (Not Dunkin, Duck)
French Toast
And I can't stand the smell of grass being cut, or mint.


----------



## riummi (Aug 28, 2015)

Fear


----------



## Xeno1000 (Aug 28, 2015)

PanickingTruffle said:


> Brownies
> Cinnamon
> Vanilla Extract
> Duck Donuts (Not Dunkin, Duck)
> ...



I've never been to Duck Donuts before. I know there's at least one location in Virginia Beach but I know it's originally from North Carolina. If it's in way more places excuse my ignorance lol.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 28, 2015)

Smell of girls.

That, and gasoline. Beste


----------



## Cherry Kisses (Aug 28, 2015)

New book smell


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Aug 28, 2015)

Dilute said:


> That, and gasoline. Beste




yes SAME


----------



## PanickingTruffle (Aug 28, 2015)

Xeno1000 said:


> I've never been to Duck Donuts before. I know there's at least one location in Virginia Beach but I know it's originally from North Carolina. If it's in way more places excuse my ignorance lol.


I think there's about 12/15 places total, now, if I remember correctly. But I've only ever gone to the Duck Donuts that's actually in Duck.

I also like the smell of my basement, the new car smell, and the beach.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 28, 2015)

spray paint


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 29, 2015)

The blood of my enemies.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 29, 2015)

Also a guys cologne, but not too much. x3


----------



## Wish (Aug 29, 2015)

charcoal


----------



## Envy (Aug 29, 2015)

Cedar, and new instrument smell. =P


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2015)

anything fresh and clean.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and coconut


----------



## Bjork (Aug 29, 2015)

Gossypium barbadense


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 30, 2015)

GumCat said:


> Smelling gas on a cold day (idk why)



Yes, especially in the morning time!

- The smell of a new book/magazine
- Nail varnish
- Nail varnish remover
- Christmas trees
- Fires and candles.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 30, 2015)

I like the smell of white peach, I guess x3


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 30, 2015)

I think my voice and accent is lovely.

EDIT: sorry I read that as accent omg sorry xDD


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (Aug 30, 2015)

Dilute said:


> I think my voice and accent is lovely.



Whaa?


----------



## riummi (Aug 30, 2015)

-christmas candles (anything related to christmas)
- strawberries/peaches
- fresh laundry 
-my mom's cooking
- money


----------



## Esphas (Aug 30, 2015)

garlic


----------



## riummi (Aug 31, 2015)

Ahh I miss those fruity markers I used to use in elementary ;-;


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Aug 31, 2015)

I love the smell of slightly burnt popcorn. c:


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 31, 2015)

cute girls


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 31, 2015)

Freshly baked bread.


----------



## katelynross (Aug 31, 2015)

fruity stuff
that scent after the rain


----------



## tui (Aug 31, 2015)

fresh tobacco, not when being burnt but the raw stuff used for handrolling, it smells much different than the smell it emits when burnt and smoked.

and of course, the new book smell


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 31, 2015)

strawberries


----------

